# TM White Smoke Big Fontana Putter



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2013)

I did not go out at the weekend to buy a new putter. In actual fact I was quite happy with my Rife Barbados putter though some indifferent recent performances had left a little nagging doubt. Then I made the rookie mistake of picking up a couple of clubs whilst queueing in the pro shop. I had never heard of the Big Fontana but the head shape suited my eye, big enough to inspire confidence but not too big nor too busy to be distracting. At address it was so easy to align. I really felt that the white head helped. At this stage, however, I was still just browsing. The pro passed me a few balls and I had a couple of putts. Every one was straight in the hole and the weight and feel was perfect, heavy enough to encourage a confident swing and soft off the face. 2 minutes later and I was out on the putting green still trying to convince myself that I did not need a new putter but as more putts fell and as long putts nudged up to tap in range my will was broken. Winnings spent and a bit of cash later and it was in the bag.

In the comp yesterday it was amazing, only one 3 putt all day and plenty of single putts from all ranges. Add to that the fact that most second putts were tap ins and the fact that my confidence over five footers was restored and you have a very happy golfer. Putters are very personal but for me this one is nearly perfect. The weight, feel and ease of alignment were superb and the only change I would consider would be a slightly thicker grip. I had never heard of the Big Fontana and it may be a bit lost amongst the bigger name TM releases but if you are in the market for a new flat stick give one a go. It is seriously impressive


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 3, 2013)

Review needs pics!

Tried this in AG before buying my frog.  It felt REEEEALLLY good to me.  Lovely and soft off the face.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Typed it on my tablet so pics are not so easy but that is the very one.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Having had a look online last night, it seems I got a bit of a bargain. My pro shop was selling this putter for Â£89.00 and most of the online prices seem to be over Â£100.00. I have to give the pro shop at my club credit, this year they have made a real effort to be competitive on prices, have started sending out weekly emails, have some good multi buy deals on balls etc so good on them. It has now become my first place to shop for kit rather than look online.


----------

